# Sliders Tutorial: Slider Gloves Tutorial



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

I love watching these guys in action at the parks!! Univeral Studios here in California seems to have the best sliders.


----------



## bliss (Sep 11, 2011)

i cant find the video


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

In sorry but I must disagree with the sliders at universal studios. Knotts has the best sliders they invented the art of sliding. I have made this gloves for my wife, son and nephew. They are fun to use!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I have made my own sliding gear for cheaper. 

using:

8 1/2inch Flex 90 degree Conduit Connectors (Fingers @ about $1.25 Each)
2 3/4Inch Flex 90 degree Conduit Connectors (Thumbs @ about $1.50 Each)
1 Work gloves from Home Depot ($15)
8 Medium Sized Washers ($0.20 Each)
1 Pair of Pro Tech Knee Pads at Vans ( about $30)
1 Pair of Steel Toe boots from walmart ($20)
1 E6000 Glue from any Fabric Store ($3)


----------

